

Mechanical ergonomic keyboards? - duncan_bayne

I&#x27;m looking to replace my beloved Unicomp On-The-Ball, because the buckling springs are a bit too noisy for the open-plan office in which I&#x27;m working.  The Unicomp will take pride of place on my desk at home, though :)<p>Can anyone on HN recommend a mechanical ergonomic keyboard?  The only one I&#x27;ve found is this:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.trulyergonomic.com&#x2F;<p>... but the manufacturers haven&#x27;t yet replied to my email, except with an automated response apologising for delays resulting from high levels of interest.<p>Ideally, the features I&#x27;d like would be:<p>- Cherry switches (pref. brown)
 - ergonomic layout
 - integral trackball &#x2F; trackpad
 - custom keycaps to swap Ctrl and Alt
 - custom keycaps to replace the Windows logo with Tux, or similar<p>Only the first two are essential, which is why I&#x27;m so interested in the Truly Ergonomic keyboard.
======
duncan_bayne
Turns out the Kinesis contoured models ( [http://www.kinesis-
ergo.com/contoured.htm](http://www.kinesis-ergo.com/contoured.htm) ) feature
Cherry keys.

